# Video Surveillance



## hydroro27 (Nov 14, 2010)

Can I use Debut Video Capture Software to record video surveillance?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

as long as you can connect the stream into the computer


----------



## hydroro27 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok
So I have to use TV Tuner PCI Card correct


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'd go for something like "1984" which uses whatever camera you have connected to your PC .. used it several years ago with my webcam. Had built in converter to transform their video format to other formats


----------



## hydroro27 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have 2 surveillance cameras and i am looking for software to record the footage


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

With the many cameras available and the various methods of connections it will be impossible to advise unless you provide the brand and model number.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Look up Go1984 and try their trial version .. at least they used to have one .. 

Also remember that there is probably a Law you should take into account .. Data Protection Act .. amongst possible others that prohibits taking, keeping , storing some stuff .. got into trouble myself over this some years back because I was told that I didn't need to get a license to "watch" the outside area, inside the grounds of private premises .. and in spite of it being impossible to do so, one of my neighbours complained that I was spying on her private life .. get well informed and if someone says you don't need to do anything, as we were told several times, get it in writing .. because the courts refused to believe me until wee went to a very very high court on appeal .. when it was sent back for retrial .. you have been warned ..


----------



## hydroro27 (Nov 14, 2010)

My property is isolated & enclosed i just need to record when I'm away on business


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i use a 9 camera box with 6 cameras connected to it and a hard drive for keeping recording

it can be set up for sending over the internet so you can view it from any computer anywhere anytime

i have never set it up for internet connection

it can be set up to record individual cameras and any specific recording time

it can also connect to activation sensors i bought the box and 4 cameras in bangkok about 3 yrs ago for $A500


----------



## storminnormin (Dec 28, 2010)

Personally I use a seperate digital video recorder (DVR) that is specific for recording security cameras at my house and it can be reviewed remotely. I have 4 cameras recording. You can buy a DVR for around just a couple hundred dollars now days. You can record video to your computer if you have a video capture card in it, but you are better off having a dedicated device for it.

Check out this website. You can get a 4 channel DVR for as cheap as $129. [url]http://www.supercircuits.com/Digital-Video-Recorders/[/URL]


----------



## softappstudio (Jan 12, 2011)

I want to save "images" from an EasyCap NTSC video feed through USB, say every 30 seconds, on an Ubuntu Lucid box. It would suit me if the saves were put in a time-lapse video format file, so that I can easily play it back. I need to record up to 10 hours of feed at a time, so for practical reasons I must use time lapse recording. Does anybody know if there is an Ubuntu application that will do that? :wave:

My physician says it would be good if I can do this, so when the Devil drives!:grin:

Thanks in advance.
--Grahame


----------

